# Horse Illegaly Sold.



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, where I live, whoever has the horse in their care is the owner, and the police will do very little, because the papers do not mean very much. It is risky to get into a situation like this, because this can happen. Did you write a contract when she took him? Did the contract state she was not allowed to sell him? If she signed something like that, it will help you. This is why well-defined contracts are so important.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

*Yes, I have many copies of this contract. Stating she cannot sell, lease, train, drive, or ride him without my permission. Which she most definately did NOT have my permission. I have all sorts of papers, and a contract. I made sure there wasnt a way anything could happen to him. And she disreguarded my contract.*


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Call a lawyer. It might spook her into talking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Then you have a leg to stand on. I would call an attorney, see if they have any advice for you, and start looking for the horse. Also, I would charge the person you sold him to.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

I didn't sell him to anyone. He is my horse. They sold him without my permission. If I find the woman, I am not going to be friendly. This is unacceptable. That woman (who I was paying to care for him) should be kissing my feet. My boyfriend and I saved her life.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't you know where she lives? If you left your horse in her care, you should know how to find her.

Do not attempt to assault her, at that will only lead to charges against _you_. 

Contact a lawyer versed in civil matters, show him all the signed contracts and any other correspondence, and go from there.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

I would never hit her. She's 65 years old. I do know where she lives. My horse *ISNT *there anymore. She SOLD him to a woman I dont know. And wont give me any info on it. So I cant just walk down the road and be like "Hi, You have my stolen horse. Give it back." I dont know where my horse is.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your anger is misplaced. I seriously doubt the person to whom she sold the horse knows that they paid for a stolen animal. There are two victims in this, not just you. The woman who paid good money for a horse she thinks she legally owns is the other.

Somebody is going to be heartbroken, no matter the outcome. Your anger should be directed at the woman who sold your horse illegally, not the woman who unknowingly bought a stolen animal. She'll be out her money and what she thought is _her_ horse if you win your court case.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

I know. I feel really bad. But my question is, Why didnt she ask for papers? If I was buying the horse and they didn't have papers that would be a red flag to me. The woman who sold her in the first place was very rude. Swearing at me. All that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a gelding, correct? Many people don't care about papers, especially for a nonbreeding animal. She may have been told he didn't have an registration paperwork, or maybe she never asked. If this woman lied to you, she's not going to have any compunction to tell the truth to anyone else. 

It sounds like a mess, and I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope you can get it straightened out.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think she IS angry at the woman who sold her horse...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

She likely sold your horse as a grade. Which means no papers. I have only ever had 3 horses in my lifetime that came with papers. Papers don't mean much unless you plan on doing breed shows or using the horse for breeding. 

Sorry to hear about your horse. I would start with putting ads up on craigslist, equine sites, netposse etc

I hope you find him soon.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Yes. Put notices up at local feed stores, contact law enforcement, ads on craigslist, netposse ... talk to an attorney.

Call the newspaper .. you never know. All the publicity might stir something up.

Good luck.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I put posts up everywhere, Called all sorts of horse barns. Everyone is keeping an eye out for me. I'm so upset this woman sold him. I really hope these people aren't riding him. It can hurt him really bad. He broke his wither bone not too long ago and hasn't been put back into work. He's probably weak. I'm so scared and worried.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Please keep us posted on your progress in finding him. Some people are just evil and have no conscience.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

.....and call a lawyer!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Plus they have NO idea what they're doing. They're the type of people who think they know EVERYTHING about horses when they dont have the slightest clue. They got mad because they have a draft mare named Belle and they said that he's going to get her pregnant. And I said "No. He cant because he's a gelding." and they said "It doesnt matter what type of horse it is, He's still going to get her pregnant." I almost laugh right in their faces. But I kept my cool.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Thanks everyone. I put posts up everywhere, Called all sorts of horse barns. Everyone is keeping an eye out for me. I'm so upset this woman sold him. I really hope these people aren't riding him. It can hurt him really bad. He broke his wither bone not too long ago and hasn't been put back into work. He's probably weak. I'm so scared and worried.


Have you called all the vets as well? I seriously would have notices and contacts out everywhere within a 10 hour drive of you. Its a stretch but you never know. Call every single barn, trainer, vet, farrier, massage therapist... everyone. Get their emails and send them pictures so they know. Notices at all feed stores, tack stores, farm supply stores, grocery stores etc... also netposse is great for helping locate horses.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

I did post on Netposse. And called my vet, ferrier. I asked them to call everyone and let them know. All the feed stores in a 30 mile radius know he's missing.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you posted on craigslist about him being illegally sold? That helped a friend last year find her missing pony who also was illegally sold from a lease. 
Not sure what part of CT your in, but I'm in the Northeast corner and can keep an eye out. Do you have pictures of him?


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes I have pictures. He was located at the Funny Farm in Ledyard. I'll post a picture now.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Plus they have NO idea what they're doing. They're the type of people who think they know EVERYTHING about horses when they dont have the slightest clue. They got mad because they have a draft mare named Belle and they said that he's going to get her pregnant. And I said "No. He cant because he's a gelding." and they said "It doesnt matter what type of horse it is, He's still going to get her pregnant." I almost laugh right in their faces. But I kept my cool.


 
Then why did you leave him in their care? 

Why didn't you have anyone do a wellness check on him while you were in the hospital? If I am going to be more than two hours past a normal feeding time, I have someone check on my horses.

Something doesn't seem right here.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

My boyfriend called everyday to check on him. I was in the hospital and they were a family friend. I told them to just leave my horse alone and let the farm hands who know what they're doing, do their job. My boyfriend went and visited him frequently. (Every other day) I called yesterday in the morning and he was gone. My boyfriend hadn't even gotten out of class yet.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

If it is ok I will cross post this on equinesite. They have a CT only thread so someone may know something. Do you have contact information you would like me to put in the thread incase someone does have information?


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> If it is ok I will cross post this on equinesite. They have a CT only thread so someone may know something. Do you have contact information you would like me to put in the thread incase someone does have information?


Yes, Could you give them my email? [email protected]
and a cell phone number. I will PM it to you so random people dont call my boyfriend lol


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hopefully since you are getting on this right away, you will hear results soon. So,he was last seen by your bf earlier this week? Do you have any responses yet?


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

One woman told me to call a number. I'm having my boyfriend call. I'll let everyone know what happens! Thank you everyone for your help and support! It means a lot to us.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you find him soon.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> If I find the woman, I am not going to be friendly. This is unacceptable.


If you find the person who purchased the horse, and you want things to go well, you should probably start off being friendly... for all you know (since you DON'T KNOW who the horse was sold to), the buyer was an unsuspecting victim who though the person selling the horse had a right to sell it. 

However, if the buyer did know of the situation (which I wouldn't assume until the horse is found and you speak with the person), then they can be on the hook for buying converted property.

Good luck...


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Maple, You're profile picture brought tears to my eyes. Our horses are very similar haha.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you contacted NetPosse yet? They research these things enough that, if they publicize your case, it will lend credibility to your situation, as at face value, your story leaves me with a lot of questions... including how long was the agreement for the friend to care for your horse, and how long was the horse _actually _in the friend's care?

Personally, I'd be reluctant to tell you if I saw "your" horse at this point, until I spoke with all parties and saw the facts (contracts for care, etc) myself. NetPosse will basically do that for you... I'm just telling you this from the perspective of someone who's help you are appealing to. 

The story of a stolen horse is always a sad one, but there are so many variables that go into equine care and keeping contracts, laws and situations, that situations get cloudy and sticky in a hurry. I'm not trying to personally offend you - I sincerely hope this situation is remedied appropriately... however, these are things to take into consideration when you find yourself in such a cruddy position.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Everyone he has been found! The woman who bought him saw my ad on Craigslist. And emailed me about him! Thank you all so much!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i will keep positive thoughts for you .. I hope you find him .. your doing all the right things.. I think it is Wrong that the police wont do anything if you have all your paperwork she had no right to sell him and that is theft. and if the pesron who bought him does not return him they are in trouble for keeping stolen property


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Everyone he has been found! The woman who bought him saw my ad on Craigslist. And emailed me about him! Thank you all so much!


this is great news~~~

will you be pressing charges on the woman who sold him? and when do you get him back?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Everyone he has been found! The woman who bought him saw my ad on Craigslist. And emailed me about him! Thank you all so much!


What did she say? Whats the story?


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow -- a happy ending! SO happy for you.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That's awesome news!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad to hear about the happy ending, but we need details!


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

The woman said the the barn owner sold him to her for $5,000 which isn't even close to what he's worth. She told her(The woman who bought him) that he was HER horse and she lost his papers and would give them to her when she found them. Which is a LIE because I have the papers locked away in a safe. I am MOST DEFINATELY pressing charges again the woman who sold him but not bought him since she was in the dark about everything. She was very polite and gave him back, I advised her to call a lawyer because I want to be sure she gets every penny back. And repay her for the vet bills because right before he left, They starved and beat my horse. He has many many cuts, welts, scrapes all over his body. And won't let anyone near him right now, But, The woman who has him put me on speaker phone when we we're talking and I heard my horse scream in the back ground. My baby was calling out for me.. He must be so scared. I'm going to see him very soon and I'll post a video link that I put up on youtube. For those who want to watch. Thank you all for your support and help!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

So glad the buyer contacted you. Definately keep in contact with the buyer incase she needs you as a witness or something once she gets a lawyer. 

People just amaze me. Did the seller really think you weren't going to wonder where your horse went?


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, I dont understand. She should know better. Before I went to the hospital I was there everyday from like 4 AM untill 9 PM just sitting with him and loving him. She really thought I wouldn't come to see him after i get out? Insane.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm wondering how she got $5000 for a horse that was cut, starved, beat, and wouldn't let anyone near them .. ???

I'm glad you found him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone paid $5000 for a beaten, starved horse with a broken wither? I am very sorry but a grade paint with issues isn't going to be worth a whole lot. Even with papers...
*makes mental note to move there to sell horses*
I find that a bit fishy. And that she gave him back without lawyers, etc involved. If I'd paid $5k for a horse and someone called saying "that's my horse" you bet I'd do a lot more homework before saying "well crap guess I'm out $5k. Here's your horse."
And you found him within 24 hours?
Something just doesn't feel right here.. But I am a natural skeptic... If my horse was allegedly stolen, I'd have posted thousands of pics up everywhere with my whole story.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

The seller said that he was just "Swollen". And he was skinny because she was working him a lot. When the woman had a vet look at him. The vet was like lol what?

Plus. I dont think she has any idea what shes doing.

The woman said that he was okay right before they moved him and as soon as he was turned out he was like "Get away".

Something I wanna know is, When Claudia (The woman) said she didnt have papers. Shouldn't that be a red flag that something isn't right?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Many people have .. and sell .. grade horses. So, no, as long as the buyer knows there are no papers available.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmm. I don't know. I've never had a non-papered horse. So, Maybe I'm just unfamiliar with it? I've never heard of Non-papered horses in my part of CT. We show a lot where I am so maybe thats why?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

This really doesn't add up at all. Sorry but none of this makes sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

The woman might be lying about how much she bought him for too. Just to get a little extra money. I'm just reporting what I was told you know?

I'll have to look at the bill of sale (If there is one) and see how much she was ACTUALLY charged for him.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

This whole thing smells.

Bad.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm getting multiable stories from many people. I think everyone is just trying to save their a**es so they dont get sued.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> This really doesn't add up at all. Sorry but none of this makes sense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh good, thought it was just me that didn't understand


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

There definitely seems to be more to this story....


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

I have my horse back though. So either way, I dont care. I'm getting my horse and getting the heck out of there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is this the grade black and white gelding that someone else supposedly gave you? If so, your story doesn't make any sense as he wouldn't have come to you with registration papers.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

He is not grade. He has all of his papers.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I just can't grasp it. I am sorry.

Unless your horse has an amazing show record I don't see him worth $5000, never mind more then $5000. Sorry but I know this economy. 

Sitting from 4am to 9pm every day? Do you not have a job?

Him being randomly sold out from under you and within hours of finding out someone says "here have your horse back" without even looking for proof or calling the police? If I paid $5000 for a horse and someone told me it was stolen I would be losing it.

You come on here to talk about your stolen horse but you don't give any info in the first post saying "This horse is stolen and I need to find him".

The buyer paying $5000 and not getting a vet check? Never mind paying $5000 for an abused under weight horse.

Leaving your horse with someone who doesn't know what they are doing? How did he get under weight so fast? Get beaten so bad? Why were they able to check him out, try him out and then move him if he can't be touched?

If your story is true, then I hope you get things sorted. However given your post history and the holes in this story... well.... it speaks for itself.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

$5,000 for a beaten up, scared to death, "might get papers" horse... This sounds to me like she's trying to scrape up dough together. Which is sad and pathetic. $500 maybe, but not $5k. 

Can't wait 'til you get your boy back...


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Like I said be before *I'm getting multiable stories from a lot of different people. I am just reporting what I was told.*

And what do you mean my "Post history?"


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> My boyfriend called everyday to check on him. I was in the hospital and they were a family friend. I told them to just leave my horse alone and let the farm hands who know what they're doing, do their job.* My boyfriend went and visited him frequently. (Every other day)* I called yesterday in the morning and he was gone. My boyfriend hadn't even gotten out of class yet.


Did your boyfriend not notice that the horse wasn't getting fed properly .. or had been beaten ... was cut up ... afraid of people ??

I hope the horse is ok and you are able to put him somewhere where you can keep a better watch on him..


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Also, As I said before. I was told the horse was find BEFORE he was moved. He said he was feeding him and he though he just was a slimmer looking horse. The beating happened RIGHT BEFORE he was given up.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

The beating may've been caused whilst trying to handle the horse after the sale. A lot of damage can be done in a day. Especially if he couldn't load. A lot of his injuries, if he's as rattled as it sounds, could be self inflicted by panic in a new location that may or may not be horse safe.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Hang on Fi said:


> The beating may've been caused whilst trying to handle the horse after the sale. A lot of damage can be done in a day. Especially if he couldn't load. A lot of his injuries, if he's as rattled as it sounds, could be self inflicted by panic in a new location that may or may not be horse safe.


 Thank you! He can be a pain to load and you have to be gentle with him. He's a sweet horse and I personally dont believe in wips.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

WelcomeMyWelsh do you have your horse in your possesson yet? 
OMGoodness what a mess this is. 
I hope you can pan all this out
Alot of members here on HF tend to be Very skeptical about things and will find holes in a story. they are not trying to make you look bad just trying to understand .
I hope your baby is not to traumatized with all of this. the "seller" should be in Jail IMO


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Thanks everyone. I put posts up everywhere, Called all sorts of horse barns. Everyone is keeping an eye out for me. I'm so upset this woman sold him. I really hope these people aren't riding him. It can hurt him really bad. He broke his wither bone not too long ago and hasn't been put back into work. He's probably weak. I'm so scared and worried.


 Not sure how long ago this all happened but if he has an injury like that he may have went to a sale barn and that is why she is being secretive. I would start there as they would have her name on file if she took him under her name.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Paint Horse For Sale, Connecticut, oxford

Horse For Sale | Malomar Great Compain horse


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Plus they have NO idea what they're doing. They're the type of people who think they know EVERYTHING about horses when they dont have the slightest clue. They got mad because they have a draft mare named Belle and they said that he's going to get her pregnant. And I said "No. He cant because he's a gelding." and they said "It doesnt matter what type of horse it is, He's still going to get her pregnant." I almost laugh right in their faces. But I kept my cool.


 So you left your horse with people that you thought were incapable?


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

I do have him. He is getting fat and happy in my back yard. While everyone was ranting about how I must be lying I went to get him. As soon as I walked into the field he was hiding out in he knew who I was and came running over. I loaded him quickly with nothing more than a tap on his hind from my boyfriend (With his hand of course!) And put him in my field. I only had him there because I knew I was going to go to the hospital at some point and couldn't leave him to fend for himself in my yard. The police are invovled and are talking with me about what I want to do legally.

They are a family friend and I knew they have horses so I thought they actuaully knew what that were doing until that conversation with a girl who lived there.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope you are recovering from your hospital stay and that your horse is ok..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> The woman said the the barn owner sold him to her for $5,000 which isn't even close to what he's worth. She told her(The woman who bought him) that he was HER horse and she lost his papers and would give them to her when she found them. Which is a LIE because I have the papers locked away in a safe. I am MOST DEFINATELY pressing charges again the woman who sold him but not bought him since she was in the dark about everything. She was very polite and gave him back, I advised her to call a lawyer because I want to be sure she gets every penny back. And repay her for the vet bills because right before he left, They starved and beat my horse. He has many many cuts, welts, scrapes all over his body. And won't let anyone near him right now, But, The woman who has him put me on speaker phone when we we're talking and I heard my horse scream in the back ground. My baby was calling out for me.. He must be so scared. I'm going to see him very soon and I'll post a video link that I put up on youtube. For those who want to watch. Thank you all for your support and help!


This spounds fishy. Your boyfriend checked on the horse every other day and the horse was beaten and staved but didn't say anything? A lady paid 5K for a beaten starved horse non rideable with out papers and is just handing him over willy nilly.
huh?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

one more:

"Free compain/ rehab project" | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You already supposedly have the horse back, so there's no need to speak to the police about anything. As it would have been a civil not a criminal matter, the police wouldn't get involved anyway.

How many horses do you have? You've posted about having a mare as well as another gelding. Where were _they_ while you were in the hospital?

The internet is forever, OP. I really wanted to believe you, but it's getting to the point I can't.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

texasgal said:


> Paint Horse For Sale, Connecticut, oxford
> 
> Horse For Sale | Malomar Great Compain horse


Those are old one's from the previous owner.



churumbeque said:


> This spounds fishy. Your boyfriend checked on the horse every other day and the horse was beaten and staved but didn't say anything? A lady paid 5K for a beaten starved horse non rideable with out papers and is just handing him over willy nilly. huh?


. The situation is over. Go back and read everything before you start getting ****y.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Those are old one's from the previous owner.
> .


from 3/16/2013


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

In the ad dated Feb he was offered for free, but now he is worth $5,000 +? In today's horse market? There are some big holes in this tale.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

.. and no papers...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Those are old one's from the previous owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Smell whatever you want. The situation is over. Go back and read everything before you start getting ****y.


 Old ones with current dates?


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> You already supposedly have the horse back, so there's no need to speak to the police about anything. As it would have been a civil not a criminal matter, the police wouldn't get involved anyway.
> 
> How many horses do you have? You've posted about having a mare as well as another gelding. Where were they while you were in the hospital?
> 
> The internet is forever, OP. I really wanted to believe you, but it's getting to the point I can't.


The other two are currently being used at a school I went to for theraputic riding. Like I said. I relocated everyone because of my hospital visit.
And Yes, I do need to talk with the police. She sold my horse, apparently beat him, starved him, ect ect. Im not going to just brush it off like a speck of dush. He is a living breathing creature. If someone beat and starved you. You'd be pretty upset and want something done about it. And wouldn't stop until something WAS done. Well, My horse cant do that by himself and I am being his voice and getting done what is needed to those horrible people who I thought were GOOD people and I was horribly mistaken.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea who long I've had the horse? No.

Making assumtions and being vindictive about the whole situation is unnessacary.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> *Does anyone have any idea who long I've had the horse? No.*
> 
> Making assumtions and being vindictive about the whole situation is unnessacary.


Long enough for him to know you well enough to call out to you over the speaker phone?

Were you interested in this horse when he was advertised for free 3 weeks ago .. but someone got to him first??


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> And Yes, I do need to talk with the police.


Nope, you need to speak to the COURTS. The police have no jurisdiction, as it's a civil matter. 

Besides, I thought you said you were _already_ speaking with the police? If you had, then they'd have told you the same thing I did; it's a civil matter and needs to go through the court system.


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Uh no? I obviously have the horse if I have pictures of him.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

WelcomeMyWelsh said:


> Uh no? I obviously have the horse if I have pictures of him.


no it's not obvious. i just read through this entire thread and NOTHING is obvious here besides there NOT being enough information for anyone to determine the truth. 

i have pictures of horses i've ridden/cared for/owned in the past. does that mean i have the horse now? no. that doesn't mean/prove anything. 

if any of this is true then i'd be surprised. but as others on this forum, i'm a skeptic by nature. *shrug*


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

The last ad states, no papers, how can you have papers????


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

You have a very upset horse owner who had her horse stolen. What does it matter to all of you who try to discredit her???? its not like she is asking anything of you. other than advise. you all make me sad with the way you are treating this lady. be happy she has her baby home and move on if you do not like the story .


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am sorry critter and OP, if I am wrong. I just hate reading heart tugging threads only to find that someone is jerking our chains for fun! It has happened more than once!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Nope, you need to speak to the COURTS. The police have no jurisdiction, as it's a civil matter.
> 
> Besides, I thought you said you were _already_ speaking with the police? If you had, then they'd have told you the same thing I did; it's a civil matter and needs to go through the court system.
> 
> The police are _peace_ officers, not your personal minions to go and arrest someone because you say so. Warrants are issued by the courts, not individuals.


there was a criminal act here and I would have a report drawn up and also get a lawyer!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Critter sitter said:


> You have a very upset horse owner who had her horse stolen. What does it matter to all of you who try to discredit her???? its not like she is asking anything of you. other than advise. you all make me sad with the way you are treating this lady. be happy she has her baby home and move on if you do not like the story .


Her story isn't adding up, and it's far too common for folks to make up fantasies JUST to jerk people around.

You go on and believe that everyone who posts with a sad violin, tearjerker of a story is telling the truth. Unfortunately, I've found the majority of those stories are just that, STORIES.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

In CT if something is stolen be it a horse, car, or kids bike the police take the theft very serious and a report will be written up. 
So the OP talking to the police would be appropirate for a report to be written up. 
Also, depending on whether or not the town has a local PD the OP could be talking with the state police who really don't mess around and would advise her on what the next step would be for her to take against the person who sold her horse. 

I have dealt with the state police before due to a neighbor who thinks he can run the neighborhood. Yea haven't heard much from the guy in a few years.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The sad thing is that the horse was injured, the good thing is he is now with someone that cares about him. Hopefully we will get more facts, as it doesn't make much sense, but we may never know what went on.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

So if those ads posted on 3/16/2013 are from the previous owner, and on 4/9/2013 you found he was missing, how did you develop sucks bond with that horse that he knows your voice and is calling to you over a cell phone? You must have had the horse somewhere before the supposed hospital visit. Why couldn't the boyfriend mind the horse there? He couldn't have needed such high quality care - after all you left him with someone who you say doesn't know a thing about horses. He could have stayed where he was and if the boyfriend would visit him everyday, he could drop hay and fill some buckets.

In less than 48 hours you went from not knowing where he was to miraculously found? Someone paid $5k for a grade horse and just handed him right over to you without a fuss and just waved by to her money?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

None of this adds up. . But eh I have no faith in anybody

Maybe OP is just emotional and nor really clearly staring it all..
But there's so many freaking gaps in this situation and details that it doesn't even sound plausible any more

My biggest issue with this "story" is NObody is going to pay $5k for a grade crippled companion horse.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i am very close to 2 of the people that used to come here Allot who one had a horse stolen and another who just asked about color. Both ended up being bashed and shamed by people here and both were and are honest and sweet people . I give people the benefit of the doubt and don't read into things they say more than what they say. I have read posts and people here are assuming things and stating things they have taken out of context and making the OP look bad. I do know there are people here that have blown up stories for the "fun" of it but I believe the OP and Maybe if you all go back and reall ALL you may see it too. read her stuff not what everyone else said.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Critter sitter said:


> i am very close to 2 of the people that used to come here Allot who one had a horse stolen and another who just asked about color. Both ended up being bashed and shamed by people here and both were and are honest and sweet people . I give people the benefit of the doubt and don't read into things they say more than what they say. I have read posts and people here are assuming things and stating things they have taken out of context and making the OP look bad. I do know there are people here that have blown up stories for the "fun" of it but I believe the OP and Maybe if you all go back and reall ALL you may see it too. read her stuff not what everyone else said.


I personally (don't know about everybody else) have read every post on every page of this thread...
I started out possibly thinking it could be true, but as the thread progressed and we got more of the "story" it gets harder And harder to believe.

Jmho


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

DancingArabian said:


> In less than 48 hours you went from not knowing where he was to miraculously found? *Someone paid $5k for a grade horse and just handed him right over to you without a fuss and just waved by to her money?*


In her defense, the post she said stating this, the woman "claimed" she paid $5k, probably to work the system and get overly compensated for her "misery" of having to give a horse she "lawfully" bought. People are pathetic these days, it wouldn't surprise me the least if she(the woman who bought said stolen horse) really paid $100 or even got him for free. But hey, free money, America the land of opportunity *snort* :?

Unless she's got a bill of sale she can claim she paid whatever she felt like pulling out of her buttcheeks really.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hang on Fi said:


> In her defense, the post she said stating this, the woman "claimed" she paid $5k, probably to work the system and get overly compensated for her "misery" of having to give a horse she "lawfully" bought. People are pathetic these days, it wouldn't surprise me the least if she(the woman who bought said stolen horse) really paid $100 or even got him for free. But hey, free money, America the land of opportunity *snort* :?
> 
> Unless she's got a bill of sale she can claim she paid whatever she felt like pulling out of her buttcheeks really.


True but even if the lady was lying to try to make some bucks, if she is that kind of person, would she really just hand the horse over? No.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's what we know:

On 2/9 OP posted a thread about someone giving her a black and white horse, she was looking for name suggestions .. the picture is not this horse.

On 3/16 there was an ad posted for THIS horse .. for free .. which OP has admitted IS this horse .. previous owner's ad. So the horse was just being advertised for free on 3/16/2013.

On 3/18 OP posts that she has ordered and received a saddle online "a few days ago" for her horse Malomar... THIS horse... (after getting him sized) which she couldn't have owned before 3/16 by her own admission.

Ad states "no papers" .. OP says she has the papers.

Less than a month later, she has paid someone $500 for an undisclosed amount of time to take care of her horse while she's in the hospital. Her bff is checking on him every other day. Then one day he is gone. Then he is found and has apparently been sold for 5000.00, beaten, cut up, starved .. and is turned back over to OP without any legal proceedings..

I've yet to find the cl ad .. or the ad on netposse .. but I guess they could have taken them down already since he was found.

Just the facts ..... as we know 'em.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

She also stated she never owned a horse without papers and has this horses papers, but the ad supposedly before she go the horse stated I do not have papers. That is where she lost me.

OOPS texasgal said it better and first, lol.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ledyard, Connecticut Horse For Lease. Malomar - 15.5hh Horse For On-Farm Lease

The ad with the picture the OP posted..


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing in this thread adds up. 
If my horse was stolen, I'd've posted a zillion photos of him to show markings and body shape. Not one slightly skewed out if date photo. 
If I'd bought a horse someone posted as being stolen, and I'd paid a healthy sum, I would not have given it back willy nilly without proof of everything. 
The free horse advertised in links above is a companion animal only, not much (if any) monetary value. 
Most people who pay in the thousands $ plus get a PPE or at least ride the horse first to determine if they are worth the asking price. I don't quite know why someone would pay $5000 for a horse with a broken wither (which by the way isn't a bone in and of itself, but rather comprised of vertebrae and scapula. So "broken wither" isn't accurate.. Which bone(s) were actually involved? Moot point here, just another inconsistency.)
Theft is a very serious allegation. I personally don't like to be toyed with about these things, and unfortunately posters have lied about theft in the past. That's what gets my goat, if you will. 
I want to help legitimate cases, and this one has not made any sense. That's why my back is up. Time wasted on stories means that there's less time spent on actual legitimate cases. 
I will say this - if this is all true (or at least in part), I hope that if I'm ever in this situation, my horse is returned to me as quickly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

And if the horse was neglected and beaten, there is no way he would have lost that much weight that fast.

And given the dates of those sale ads, how could she have spent so much time with him that he is that "bonded" to her and still have been away long enough that he dropped that much weight.

Sorry there is no way this is a true story. I have read every post, read many other threads the OP has started and not a single thing adds up.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, and a nice youtube dated April 8th...






Same still picture is used for the video.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Moderator's note:

this thread is under moderation consideration and may be reopenned shortly, but in the meantime, I wonder if this account of my interpretation of this mess is anywhere near the actuality of the situation:

This is a very , very confusing story. I do want to caution members to not equate a confusing story with a made up story. 

We have to concoct what we can from the bits and pieces that the OP puts out here, and it seems that she has left out a lot, and put things in a very helter skelter order. It might be made up, or, here's my possible interpretation:

OP was given this horse a ways back, wither bone broken (in her care? Before her getting horse? I don't know)

OP is getting ready to go to College and cannot afford horse. She tries to lease him and/or give him away for free (thus the various ads ).

No takers. OP needs hospitalization for unstated reasons, and unstated amount of time. OP puts horse in care of woman and pays her $500 for unstated amount of time/care. Boy friend goes every other day to check up on health and well being of horse. Boy friend does not really know horses and does not really notice that horse is getting skinny.

OP gets out of hospital and finds (not sure how she finds this out. Was it a phone call? Did BF go to barn and find horse gone?) that horse is no longer in the care of that woman. Somehow, she finds out that the hrose has been "sold".

She puts up ads and within 48 hours gets a reply from the "buyer", who says she paid $5000 for this "free" horse. 
* now here is where I imagine that the caretaker, figuring that the horse had been offered for FREE before, decided that she was now the owner of this "free" horse and decided to sell her. She may or may not have actually "sold" the hrose to the buyer. Maybe she just wanted to be rid of the horse and gave it for free to this "buyer', who then figured she could scam some money off the OP. Heck, maybe they are in collusion about this.

So, "buyer" says that horse has been beaten and starved. When? Well, how long was the horse in the caretaker's care? The starvation part could have happened during that time. The "beaten" part could have happended in transit, or during the hrose's stay with the buyer. When was horse sold? That is something that needs verifying.
Maybe buyer is saying this to cover her own tracks?


In any case, the OP , if she really has a true story to tell and wants the members to understand, she needs to go back and tell the whole story, in correct chronological order. This might help the doubters get on board , if they are wrong in their suspicions.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I think Tinyliny has done an interesting and helpful job of trying to put the pieces together of what seems to be a very confusing situation. 
The Horse Forum works very hard to be a welcoming, friendly, and helpful place. For those who have questions about the situation feel free to ask your questions nicely and without accusation. 

Please keep in mind that the OP is still relatively new here so let’s give her a chance. 
As always, if something doesn‘t seem quite right or you see rudeness, please use the "Report" button to let us know.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DimSum said:


> Oh, and a nice youtube dated April 8th...
> 
> Malomar The Great! *Horse Video* - YouTube
> 
> Same still picture is used for the video.


I don't really feel this is a credible video. I could use a picture I found online and make a video like this. Doesn't mean I own the horse pic or the horse itself.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiny, the timeline doesn't make sense. There are links in this thread to this horse being advertised for free in March of this year. OP said that those ads were from the old owner, so my assumption is that the OP has not had him more than a month. Within a month he's gone from being a free companion horse to a horse worth $5k plus? (OP stated "sold him to her for $5,000 which isn't even close to what he's worth.") OP is hospitalized and horse is sold to buyer for $5000 and beaten and starved? All within a month? Oh and horse knows her well enough to whinny over the phone and come running up to her and only her..? Again timeline (all within a month!) doesn't make sense. 
Yeah, not adding up. .
If he's a companion only animal, why was the OP buying a saddle for him?
Aaaaaaaand again, wither is comprised of different bones, is not a bone in and of itself


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I don't really feel this is a credible video. I could use a picture I found online and make a video like this. Doesn't mean I own the horse pic or the horse itself.


That was my point Skys, there was a prior post I made that was deleted when the Mods fixed this thread that would have put that into context. Sorry it appears disjointed


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the OP was offered the option of re-explaining this situation but it is not going to happen. Thus, for better or for worse, this thread is now closed.


----------

